# Hechtzucht in Teichen?



## Matthias_R (30. November 2014)

Folgendes fand ich (beim googlen von rezepten aus aktuellem Anlaß) zum Thema Hecht:
"*Da der Hecht ein Süßwasserfisch ist, wird er, für den Verzehr bestimmt,  überwiegend in Teichen gezüchtet.* Oft wird die Brut von den  Fischzüchtern in freies Gewässer gesetzt, damit die Fische wild  aufwachsen können. Später werden sie jedoch wieder eingefangen."

quelle:
http://lebensmittel-warenkunde.de/lebensmittel/fisch/suesswasserfische/hecht.html

Irgendwie überascht mich das. Von Karpfen- oder Forellenteichen hört man ja reden, von Hechtteichen hab ich noch nie gehört....


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (30. November 2014)

*AW: Hechtzucht in Teichen?*

Ist auch nur blödes Geschwätz von Leuten, die keine Ahnung haben  Einen Hecht bzw mehrere Hechte in Teichen zu züchten ist nicht möglich, da Kannibale.


----------



## Gardenfly (30. November 2014)

*AW: Hechtzucht in Teichen?*

klar ist das möglich-und wird auch in den Zuchtbetrieben so gemacht-das mit dem Kanibalismus ist nur eine Frage von Futterangebot und Versteckmöglichkeiten. Es gibt die Faustrege : je ungepflegter ein Teich aussieht,desto besser für Hechte.


----------



## Syntac (30. November 2014)

*AW: Hechtzucht in Teichen?*



D1985 schrieb:


> Ist auch nur blödes Geschwätz von Leuten, die keine Ahnung haben  Einen Hecht bzw mehrere Hechte in Teichen zu züchten ist nicht möglich, da Kannibale.



gut gebrüllt Löwe, nur leider nicht richtig. 

Hechte lassen sich hervorragend vermehren. 
Kommt, selbst wenn man nicht trennt auch einiges durch, wenn - wie Gardenfly schon richtig schreibt - genug Unterstände da sind.


----------



## Gardenfly (30. November 2014)

*AW: Hechtzucht in Teichen?*



Matthias_R schrieb:


> F
> 
> quelle:
> http://lebensmittel-warenkunde.de/lebensmittel/fisch/suesswasserfische/hecht.html
> ...


schaut mal bei den Link nach Brassen:
30 Arten von Brassen?


----------



## Ruti Island (30. November 2014)

*AW: Hechtzucht in Teichen?*

Was wahrscheinlich auch wichtig ist, dass alle ungefähr gleich groß sind


----------



## grubenreiner (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Hechtzucht in Teichen?*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> schaut mal bei den Link nach Brassen:
> 30 Arten von Brassen?



Die haben mal gar keine Ahnung. Da werden Süßwasserbrassen mit Goldbrassen in einen Topf geworfen und abgebildet ist dann ein Karpfen.

Zur Hechtzucht:
Unser Verein züchtet seinen Besatz selbst in Extra Teichen. Das funktioniert auch mit den Hechten gut.


----------



## Sneep (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Hechtzucht in Teichen?*

Hallo,

wenn man alle Fische, die das Wort Brassen im Namen tragen dazu rechnet, kommt die Anzahl möglicherweise hin.

Hier ist zum Beispiel die Rede von der Goldbrasse.
Das ist ein Seefisch aus der Familie der Meerbrassen.

Der Fisch hat aber nun gar nichts gemein mit dem Brassen aus dem Baggersee

Das ist nichts anderes als eine Dorade.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goldbrasse

Auf der Seite gibt es noch haufenweise (biologischen) Unfug zu lesen.

 Bitte nicht allzu ernst nehmen.

SneeP


----------



## Franky (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Hechtzucht in Teichen?*

Naja, die "Lebensmittelbranche" ist da schon mitunter sehr "erfindungsreich"...
Lachsforelle oder Klieschen als "Limandes" verkaufen (und somit eigentlich Rotzungen "vortäuschen").... Da kommt es auf den einen oder anderen Klopper auch nicht mehr an.
Bestes Gespräch mit einer Kollegin dahingehend betraf unter anderem genau die Namensgebung der Dorade/Brasse...


----------

